#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Oil And Gas Production >  >  >  gas lift manual

## ahmed abou zena

hi every body. can any one help me about (gas lift manual) if any one have this book please,send to me alink of this book


thanks alotSee More: gas lift manual

----------


## gepachir

Check out this link :

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Best Regards,

----------


## bondmama

thanks!!

----------


## 06pg22

thanks man 




> Check out this link :
> 
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> ...

----------


## anihita

thanks for sharing this ebook

----------


## mkhurram79

thanks for useful material

----------


## jccd

holaa a todos..
quisiera informacion acerca de coiled gas lift-... dise&#241;o y curva de rendimiento

hi people!!
i would like if someone can help me with a coiled tubing gas lift design...please!!

----------


## vanthai88

Please can upload file "Gaslift manual" to mediafire or 4shared.com. If anyboy have file can send for me as follow this email: vanthai88@gmail.com. Thank you so muck

----------


## vanthai88

Please can upload this flie "Gaslift manual " to mediafire or 4share. if anyone have this file can send for me, my email: vanthai88@gmail.com.

Thank.

----------


## bartbiel

Unfortunately, this link doesn't work now

----------


## selmagis

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------

